

Looking for a Cofounder to build amazing online education product - abhshksingh

Hi,<p>We are looking for a tech cofounder who have an interest in online education.<p>We are looking for someone who is a coder by heart and have knowledge and expertise with java, html, css, ruby, python, etc.<p>If this space sounds interesting to you, please definitely reach out.
======
oaksagelew
Yeah, me too. Have been for many years. And I lived/worked in India building
education products. Feel free to contact me as well: me (at)
lewhollerbach.com.

------
webhat
I'm already in online education. Feel free to contact me crompton@oplerno.com

